# Eheim Compact pumps



## Nick16 (15 Jan 2009)

hi, what do they do, as a review i read said they the pump made his water changes easier? how do they work, what do they do?


----------



## hellohefalump (15 Jan 2009)

I think you stick a bit of tubing on the nozzle of the pump and it pumps the water out with no need for a syphon.  Then you can pump it back in again the same way.  

I've never used one though... so I might be wrong.


----------



## Nick16 (16 Jan 2009)

thats kind of what i thought, may be handy when do water changs on big tanks, instead of pouring the water from a 16l bucket, i could pump it, but not sure on what size i would need, i dont want to be standing there ages if its too slow and i dont want it ultra powerful. eeeee choices choices.


----------



## Simon D (16 Jan 2009)

Check out this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1729&hilit=water+changer

cheaper than an eheim, I use the 1000 lph pump. I use it in line with a siphon (once every four weeks to target substrate cleaning) and in tank for the other three weeks.

I would highly recommend it. No more buckets in or out.

My biggest tank at the moment is only 60ltr and it takes 50 % out in less than 5 mins (not atually timed it!). Obviously on paper it should be 16.666 ltrs per minute therefore 30 ltrs in under two mins, but as there is inevitable some small kinks in the hose and tap adaptments in line this slows it down (thankfully!). Refilling depends on the water pressure, again I don't use it in fifth gear, just get the water temp right first then switch to refill, adding declorinating chemical as it fills and definately before restarting the filter

Hope this helps


----------



## Nick16 (17 Jan 2009)

i take it they can pump 'uphill' as my tank is too far from any baths, cinqs or showers for me to be able to pump it, but when i bring the water back in a bucket, instead of lifting 16L at a time in a pouring, if i place the pump ((in or out the tank? or bucket) :arrow: not sure), will it be able to pump water from the bucket on the floor, up about 1.5m and then into the tank?


----------



## amy4342 (17 Jan 2009)

Yes, they do pump uphill. Each pump will tell you the lph and how the maximum height it can pump to. I use a Maxijet which has adjustable flow, although I'm not sure if the Eheims do. I've got mine situated in the water vat which holds my R.O. water. I drilled two hole in the lid, and siliconed the power lead out of one, and a rubber hose, with a hose pipe attachment on the end siliconed onto the other. I can't remember the name of the hose pipe attachment, but it keeps the hole sealed. When I do a water change, I remove this attachment and replace it with another, which fits onto another attachment on the end of a rubber hose. I then plug in the power lead next to the fish tanks, and it has a switch plug on it (from Tesco), so I can just aim the hose into the tank, and press the switch to start pumping water and the flick the switch to stop pumping water. It's really easy. I'll ask my fiance for the name of the attachments when he gets home.


----------



## beeky (19 Jan 2009)

I like carrying buckets of water around and holding them up above the tanks. It's cheaper than going to the gym   

Actually, I'm lying. I just haven't given enough thought as to how to make it easier!


----------



## Fred Dulley (19 Jan 2009)

I bought the 1000lph compact. Also bought 16/22mm Eheim pipe 2metres to go with it. Water changes are very simple now.
I'll put the pump in the tank, plug it in and the water will drain down a drain or down the bath plug whole. To fill up, I have a 40litre container which I fill up with buckets, dechlorinate, then put the pump in the 40litre container, put the tubing end into the tank and plug the pump on. Easy.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (23 Jan 2009)

I'm surprised you need a dedicated pump for water changes.  Why not use an external filter plumbed like this?


----------



## BINKSY1973 (23 Jan 2009)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you need a dedicated pump for water changes. Why not use an external filter plumbed like this?



      Im likieng that idea, the fact i have a Eheim compact 2000+ plumbed in on my tank for more flow, i could easily adapt that method.

Something to think about there.


 Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Spider Pig (27 Jan 2009)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you need a dedicated pump for water changes.  Why not use an external filter plumbed like this?



That's a good idea to use a t piece and taps at each junction (may add to the resistance though.) wanted to do a similar thing when I got my external but couldn't find a good 3 way valve (didn't think of using a t-piece- doh!).

Use a compact 600 as the outlet pipe is the same diameter as standard garden hosepipe which you can get 15m for a fiver. However in retrospect I would go for one of the bigger eheim external pumps so that you can attach a siphon to clear debris which seems to be essential for good tank hygiene and minimising algae. Bit pricier but I'd say worth it in the long run. Can always use it as an extra flow pump too.


----------

